# Has anyone ever fished around Estes Park, Colorado



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have the opportunity to piggy back on a trip out west potentially, my family are going to do family things and I was thinking of going to try my hand at fly fishing for a few days if work allows.
They are staying at a place on the Fall River just outside the town of Estes Park...I just wanted to see if anyone has stayed in the area and fished it and how it was.
There won't be a ton of opportunity for major exploration, although I am just hoping if I can go to find a few streams that are fairly accessible to catch some fish.

The time frame would be July 10-16
Any info anyone wants to share would be appreciated.
Ryan


----------



## quietman41 (May 7, 2005)

There are a couple of fly shops in Estes Park, that can fix you up. After 2 trips to Colorado last year, I have learned two things Small flies, thin tippet and use an indicator. Oops that is three things. The Little and Big Thompson flow near by. So does the St Vairn (spelling). The only info on the streams in the National Park I heard was plan on hiking to get away from the crowds. I was there late winter so I didn't get a chance to fish, but the rivers looked very inviting. Oh, by the way keep an eye on the weather, you will be in canyons and flash flooding from heavy rains is very common.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

When I was a kid we caught the crap out of trout with a spoon called the super Duper. It was 1/6 oz brass with a red tip, so easy even us kids caught fish on them. 

http://www.cabelas.com/casting-trolling-spoons-luhr-jensen-super-duper-spoons-3.shtml


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've spent a good amount of time fishing in Rocky Mt. National Park outside of Estes Park. The Big Thompson and the upper Colorado River both fish well. I would suggest trying to get after some Greenback Cutthroats in the upper Big Thompson while you are there.

If you go to moraine park, and park at the trailhead at the end of the road that takes you to the campground you will be able to hike upstream along the Big Thompson. Go in a ways to where Fern Creek flows into the Big Thompson and fish upstream from there. You can do this on a day trip if you start early enough in the morning. I would suggest using a 3wt or 4wt in this small mountain stream. Pick up a map from the Ranger office.

Moraine park is also a fun place to fish the Big Thompson, it is loaded with brook trout and some browns. The stream has a meadow feel surrounded with lots of willows and alders, and elk meandering about.

Stop into any of the half dozen fly shops in Estes Park, they can give you info on what flies are hatching.


----------



## jackdog (Jun 17, 2011)

The Big Thompson is right there and that would be your easiest bet.

I lived in Colorado for 20 plus years before moving back to the midwest to be near family for a bit.

Get yourself a collection of size 18 prince nymphs, hares ears and pheasant tails, all in a bead head style. RS2's are also very productive flies and match the BWO's which are very common on Colorado waters. All the above are for nymph fishing which is a very common tactic in Colorado.

Get some split shot, the smallest you can find and adjust weight accordingly for each hole or riffle you fish, to insure your presentation is "just" of the bottom.

You don't have to use indicators, just high stick, keep your line short and try to have zero drag on the fly.

6x tippet will do you fine.

As far as dries, get some 18 Adams, 16 and 18 Elk Hair Caddis, and a BWO pattern of your choice. The Caddis and the Adams will be your searching patterns, and less pressured waters will find these to be very productive patterns.

There is also the lake right there in town and I am sure you could catch a few out of there in the evening on dries.

Rocky Mountain National Park will provide fishing for Brook Trout and Greenback Cutthroats, I'd do a search pattern dry fly there, look for any water that is moving fairly fast and it should be good fishing if you follow the stream for more than a quarter mile away from the road.

The key to Colorado is that the insects are all small, a Hexagenia would scare the crap out of a Colorado trout!

Streams of note in the general area would be the Big Thompson, Colorado River, Frazier River and Cache La Poudre. 

Along the Front Range area, South Platte River near Deckers and Cheesman Canyon, Blue River Near Dillon, Boulder Creek and Clear Creek.


Enjoy your time in Colorado and tight lines!

Google "fishing the Big Thompson River" and you'll get some detailed info.


JD


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you very much for taking the time to give me the info, I really appreciate it. I am for 100% sure going out there and am just now trying to lay my game plan out!


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks to all for your responses and for the PM Ramjet1, I really appreciate it!

Wheels up out of GR at 1055am tommorrow! No matter what happens this week its going to be one for the record books!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Let us know how you did. Little late for this post, but I lived in CO briefly and wanted to fish the Poudre River, which is about an hour and a half north of Estes Park. It is a really nice size (smallish), has pretty clear water (no glacial runoff) and runs through a nice canyon and has that overall fishy look to it. 

I heard some good things about it, and saw some guys fishing it. If I'm in the area again I would give it a try.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Just got back a few weeks ago and the rivers were way up over their banks from tons of snow melt. There was a little coffee shop with WiFi we stopped at past downtown Estes on the left before RMNP. They had a pond the kids fed ducks a bag of corn and the pond there had some real nice trout!


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

kroppe said:


> Let us know how you did. Little late for this post, but I lived in CO briefly and wanted to fish the Poudre River, which is about an hour and a half north of Estes Park. It is a really nice size (smallish), has pretty clear water (no glacial runoff) and runs through a nice canyon and has that overall fishy look to it.
> 
> I heard some good things about it, and saw some guys fishing it. If I'm in the area again I would give it a try.


 
Ok, here is a rundown of my trip....

I arrived in Colorado on 10am July 10th and arrived in Estes Park shortly there after and departed Colorado at Denver Airport about 8pm on July 16th...looking at the reports...fishing is hot now, although I have ZERO complaints!

We were staying on the Fall River and it was practically White Water.
Within 15 minutes of being there, my stepbrothers son went down there with a size 16 caddis fly he was dead drifting through about a 5 foot slow pocket of water behind a boulder and landed about a 14 inch rainbow. I ended up going down and catching two rainbows.

The rest of the week I ended up fishing a wide variety of places in and out of RMNP.

I will save you the complete rundown, but if ANYONE wants ANY info on Estes Park/RMNP, let me know, as I have several RMNP maps I brought back with me and marked on one, everywhere I caught fish, what I used, time of day, etc.

The places I fished were:
Lily Lake-We caught >20 cutthroats there
Sprague Lake-Several Brookies
Dream Lake--Couldn't get a bite, saw one dink cutthroat caught
Copeland Lake-Tried sightfishing giant browns, saw them, but no bites
Moraine Park-Caught Several brookies and one rainbow
Alluvial Fan/Roaring River-RAGING, no bites
Cache la Poudre--RAGING, Didn't fish
Big Thompson River near drake-one brown
Big Thompson River near EP-2 browns, 1 cutbow, 1 rainbow
Fall River-A few small rainbows


It was the trip of a lifetime, even with the rivers being virtually unfishable.

One thing I was dang glad of, is that I didn't hire a guide. It is VERY do it yourself friendly and also MANY places are accessable by car/short walk. Dream Lake was kind of a hell walk, with snow on the ground still up the trail, and honestly, it was crowded, hard to wade, and the fish were tiny.

Lily Lake you can drive feet from and wade 85% of the edges and we caught fish after fish that went 13-14 inches in size.

It was tough for me, as I did not have my own car there and many of my family don't fish, so I had to rely on borrowing the car, being dropped off, or having someone wait around for a few hours while I fished.

I have a ton more pictures, but right now I have 200 uploaded on facebook(thats the limit).

I really really want to go back someday and do it again, only solely for fishing and for the same weeks timeframe...it was simply just a freak year with meltoff, as I was assured by several locals and a couple guides I became friends with.

Kirks Fly Shop in Estes Park was awesome and once you let them know you weren't money bags looking for a guided lama pack trip, and let them know you were a fisher/tyer and knew some stuff, it was amazing the tips that came out of the woodwork on the side. I ended up going there daily and it paid off, and I bought about 48 flies from them (every dozen you got a really nice box for free with their logo) and I bought a simms shirt with their logo, a T shirt, and a hat.

Here is a public link to my album, you can view with or without an account.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10100282701550838.2585550.21701141&l=82b9ad36d5&type=1

Enjoy and don't hesitate to PM me about the trip or just to BS fishing. I did manage to catch the Grand Slam of species (Cutthroat, Brookie, Brown, Rainbow) and the couple bonus cutbows. I didn't catch a ton of fish, but what an experience and from talking to guides, I was proud to say that I was doing as good or better than alot of their trips. If you could take Michigans Fishing and Size of fish and add the scenery of Colorado, I honestly don't think there could be a better place on earth.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Good job on the fishing and trip. The Cache la Poudre (or locally just "the Poudre") is the river I was referring to. I agree these streams are very DIY friendly. Cool stuff on catching cutts. I caught my first three cutts this week, and they were high on my fishing to-do list. Pretty fish, as pretty as a brookie IMHO. The rivers in Washington are higher than normal now also, due to above average snowfall and resulting meltwater. 

My son and I are talking about a Montana trip next year. I also have an idea brewing about the northern Cascades, fishing the Skagit, Stehekin or Snoqualmie (again). Western rivers are a great change of pace.

p.s. Cool pic of the Steller's Jay. I saw one near the Paradise Lodge in Mt. Rainier NP. It caught my eye because it was a black (partly) crested bird. I had to look it up because I wasn't familiar with any crested birds which were black or dark colored.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Big R,

I just saw this post, I haven't been to the forum that much. 

We also just went to RMNP. We arrived on 7/1 and left on 7/9. I know what you mean about the rivers raging. We camped at the Moraine Park campground. We like it there because it's just a hop, skip, and a jump to the stream. This year without waders you were out of luck. The water was so high. I did manage to catch several browns though. Got them ALL on a pink san juan worm. 

Breakdown of where I fished:

Moraine Park (Big T)- 5 or so browns
Sprague Lake- 1 or 2 browns and several small brookies
Fall River near Alluvial Fan-Brookie
Estes Lake-4 or 5 decent rainbows
Spruce Lake- We did a guided horseback trip to Fern lake and then hiked another mile to Spruce Lake. Between her and I got about 15 or 20 greenback cutthroats. Riding horses was something I won't do again. I'd rather hike the 5 miles one way!

We do this trip every year but this was only my second time there. Last year was the first time I picked up a fly rod in my life and I like fly fishing over anything now.

The mountains are totally awesome! Maybe next year the rivers will be down for some better fishing.

Last year we hiked to Lake Hayiaha (Spelling?). That was quite a hike past Dream lake. I caught one cutbow there last year. They said this year the trail was still snowed in. Maybe next year we'll do that again.

Always a pleasure to talk about the mountains and fishing!


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I wondered about those guided horseback trips and how it would be....it sounds like you had a great trip, despite the rivers uncooperating. My Dad and Stepmom camped at the Moraine Park Campground two years ago when they went out there on a western trip in their motorhome for the fall and said it was unreal with the elk fighting there where I was fishing in the "meadow''. What made the horses something that you would never do again?

I have to imagine some of those spots like Lake Haiyaha (or however you spell it) had to be really snowed in bad this year. We wanted to take Old Fall River Road (the one way dirt road that crosses the continental divide through the park) and they said due to 10 feet of snow in some places still, that they were shooting for Mid-Late August when they open it, if at all this year!

I would love to go back again sometime, I can't say as I can afford a year after year trip right now, but I definitely want to make it more than just once in my lifetime, especially after I have seen what the area had in store. The place we stayed on the Fall River would've been awesome if the water was down, it was about 10 feet from the river. I think if I went again, I would almost want to stay somewhere outside of Estes Park, maybe down towards Devils Gulch or Glen Haven, in the Apache Forest Area...everytime we went through there, on the way down the Big Thompson Canyon towards Loveland, there wasn't a soul out there, versus cars everywhere towards the park of course.

I think if I had my choice, I would really like to head to Red Lodge, MT next and fish Yellowstone and then maybe other destinations in Montana. I have the time from work, just missing the $$ part of the equation!LOL

Who did you take your guided trip through?

The San Juan worms I tied up and brought out there worked really well, all the fish I caught on them the worm was trailed below either an Elkhair Caddis, a chernobyl ant, a flying ant, or a hopper pattern. I think 90% of my fish came on Size 16-22 elk hair caddis, in light brown, with dubbed bodies. After that, I caught them on the San Juan worms (red and pink), Orange Ashers, Size 22 knats and midges, a grasshopper pattern, and an egg pattern.

I really wish I would've fished Lake Estes, I kept hearing mixed reviews from people and just never did give it a shot...same with Mary's Lake close to town!! Guess I'll have to shoot to go back!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

For the horseback trip we used Kirks Flyshop. You mentioned you went there quite a bit...so do we! See, I've never rode on a horse until that trip. It seemed like a lot of work for the horse. Climbing up and down that mountain...looking over the side and thinking; if this horse loses traction I'm dead! We actually had to cross the RAGING Big T (pure whitewater) while on the horse. Going up to our left was a raging waterfall, then a flat (raging whitewater), and to the right was the waterfall. If those horses would've lost their grip for a second that was it! On the way down the water was about a foot higher too from some storms with rain and hail. I was scared for our lives more than I care to be.

The hike itself for the most part wouldn't be that bad. Most of the way to Fern Lake is flatter or less of an incline. Then it gets pretty steep the last 1 1/2 miles or so. At least that's how it seemed. Then the mile up to Spruce wasn't too bad. Nothing like Lake Hayiaha!

We took that Fall River road up last year. That was something to see! Maybe next year again. We had to walk through a LOT of snow to get to Spruce Lake. Walking next to the outlet stream you could just see the cutthoats everywhere! It was amazing! That section is closed off until sometime in August though for spawning.

We try to make the trip as cost effective as possible. But hey, we're on vacstion once a year so we had to do some stuff that costs some extra cash.

My biggest expense was the engagement ring! I proposed on the side of the mountain by the campground. I think next years trip will cost a lot less! 

I don't think I'll do a guided trip next year. I just need to hike a lot to get to the good spots! The gym will be my friend!

I think next year we're going to go the following week. I don't want to have to deal with as much high water. Let me know if you go again. You'd have a fishing buddy. That's what I do for 90% of the time.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jfish said:


> For the horseback trip we used Kirks Flyshop. You mentioned you went there quite a bit...so do we! See, I've never rode on a horse until that trip. It seemed like a lot of work for the horse. Climbing up and down that mountain...looking over the side and thinking; if this horse loses traction I'm dead! We actually had to cross the RAGING Big T (pure whitewater) while on the horse. Going up to our left was a raging waterfall, then a flat (raging whitewater), and to the right was the waterfall. If those horses would've lost their grip for a second that was it! On the way down the water was about a foot higher too from some storms with rain and hail. I was scared for our lives more than I care to be.
> 
> The hike itself for the most part wouldn't be that bad. Most of the way to Fern Lake is flatter or less of an incline. Then it gets pretty steep the last 1 1/2 miles or so. At least that's how it seemed. Then the mile up to Spruce wasn't too bad. Nothing like Lake Hayiaha!
> 
> ...


 
That sounds like it would have me on edge on the horses! I've rode horses a few times in my life, but its been on a flat dirt road in Southwest Michigan...LOL

I would definitely like to try some of those farther lakes if I go back, but in all honesty, some of the close ones like Lily Lake we were tearing them up with no effort and I think if the Big T would've been flowing normal, it would've been lights out, I find the cutthroats have to be the easiest (and most beautiful) trout I've caught for sure...if they are rising, its just a matter of casting to them.

I will for sure let you know if I decide to head back, likewise, you do the same when you know you're heading that way...although I may have alot of working out to do for some of those hikes Although, I have lost 59 pounds and am still losing, so next year it would be a cake walk!

Congrats on the engagement, that is one awesome way to do it!

Do you have your sights set on any other places outside of Michigan to trout fish as well in the future?


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

BigR said:


> Do you have your sights set on any other places outside of Michigan to trout fish as well in the future?


Maybe the mountains in Pennsylvania or West Virginia or Carolinas. I don't know very much about any of those or if those are even the correct states. 

Maybe in the future Washington or Alaska. She was talking about wanting to do an Alaskan cruise for the honeymoon. Perhaps they'll stop somewhere so I can do a little fishing!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Washington: try the Snoqualmie River (middle fork) upstream of North Bend, WA. Fished it two weeks ago and it was very good. 

Pennsylvania: Couple of small creeks in north/central PA near Renovo. Also take a look near Seneca Rocks in West Virginia, near the PA/WV state line. Great scenery, good camping and a few good streams. Many of the PA streams are smallish, tight and rocky. Different to what you find in Michigan. IMHO the Colorado and Washington streams, while different, are familiar to a Michigan trout fisherman.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Heading out to the Rocky Mountain National Park next week again. I'm looking forward to getting married in the mountains.

We're also planning to do a couple of hikes to some lakes for trout. I got the new 4wt and the vise ready to go!

Hoping to get a Colorado grand slam (rainbow, brook, brown, cutthroat)!


----------

